# Man Caught "Deer Hunting" in City of Atlanta



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

Here's a story (video) about one idiot poacher. Rejoice that this guy doesn't live in Michigan.

http://www.nypost.com/video?vxSiteI...lipId=2099_121009_harding_10p_1&vxBitrate=700


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

If he had a license...does that still make it poaching? He should've used the bow and it wouldnt of been that big a deal...except for the meth


----------

